# ‘Scaped’ landscapes



## monocotman (Feb 25, 2021)

Some great idea for aquascaping or landscaping indoor growing boxes or wardian cases.





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 25, 2021)

You folks in the UK have lots of aquascaping stores- and George Farmer.


----------

